
HTTP Cats - afshinmeh
https://http.cat/
======
benatkin
The .cat domain is restricted to Catalan-speaking stuff, but this site still
exists. Well played, Internet.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cat#Restrictions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cat#Restrictions)

Poking around, it has a catalan translation, but not a spanish or french
translation. [https://http.cat/?lang=cat](https://http.cat/?lang=cat)
[https://http.cat/?lang=es](https://http.cat/?lang=es)
[https://http.cat/?lang=fr](https://http.cat/?lang=fr)

Edit: [http://nyan.cat/](http://nyan.cat/) has a catalan version too (català).
Apparently _you 've been nyaning_ is _has nyanyejat_ in catalan:

"HAS NYANYEJAT DURANT 117.6 SEGONS Tweet Your Score"

~~~
Y_Y
I'm glad someone else is worried about this. For some reason Catalans are very
special and love tlds. For example in BCN one is within the geometric
catchment for:

    
    
      - .barcelona
      - .cat
      - .es
      - .eu
    

I don't think any other settlement on earth is so blessed.

For what it's worth, the registrar for .cat (Nominalia) isn't very strict

~~~
jonp888
The status of Catalonia is an enormously controversial issue. In 2017 the
government of Catalonia declared independence from Spain, resulting in the
Catalonian government being forcibly deposed by the Spanish government, which
is opposed to Catalonian independence regardless of the wishes of the
Catalonians.

So it's not that surprising they would want their own, .scot is a similar
situation.

~~~
isostatic
Except in 2014 Scotland's referendum was to remain in the UK. Scotland is a
country too, so it's really quite different.

~~~
skrebbel
Scotland is only a "country" by the UK's totally weird definition of the word.
It's not that different from Niedersachsen or Alabama or, indeed, Catalonia in
that it has its own parliament etc but it's not independent.

In the UK (and in pro football, somehow), "country" appears to mean "either a
member of the UN or a federal state of the UK"

~~~
jsty
If it is a weird definition, it's a well-recognised one. Take the second
sentence of the relevant Wikipedia page:

"A country may be an independent sovereign state or part of a larger state, as
a non-sovereign or formerly sovereign political division, or a geographic
region associated with sets of previously independent or differently
associated people with distinct political characteristics." \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country)

------
lemcoe9
I feel this is an appropriate place for a shameless plug about my website,
[http://ipkitten.com](http://ipkitten.com). It offers valuable IPv4
information while also offering a kitten GIF. No ads, no tracking; just cats
and IP addresses. Zero lines of Javascript.

~~~
est31
> no tracking

I wouldn't say there is no tracking at all. There might be no tracking by you
and there certainly is no Javascript tracking applied, both of which is better
than >90% websites out there, but you use two external resources, first
bootstrapcdn for css and second giphy for the kitten gif. Those web sites get
data for each request, including ip address, user agent and (possibly / if the
browser supports it) cookie information.

giphy is a startup that is monetized via ads while bootstrapcdn's privacy
policy explicitly states that it uses the ip address and user agent
information for targeted advertisement [1]. As you are using a deeplink, you
might avoid giphy's tracking which might only be js based, but one can never
know. bootstrapcdn was built to be used as a CDN so they will definitely use
the data that servers get for tracking.

So don't visit this website too often unless you want to see cat food ads :).
Or IDK.

I don't think there is a big benefit from using a CDN for the CSS file, but
self hosting the kitten picture means of course a big increase of traffic and
idk how it looks like from a license point of view. I have no idea what a
privacy friendly kitten picture hosting service would be.

[1]: [https://www.bootstrapcdn.com/privacy-
policy/](https://www.bootstrapcdn.com/privacy-policy/)

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Decentraleyes neuters CDN tracking.

------
rgoulter
> 420 Enhance Your Calm

Ha, no way.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes)

 _Unofficial Codes_ _...._ _420 Enhance Your Calm (Twitter)_ _Returned by
version 1 of the Twitter Search and Trends_ _API when the client is being rate
limited;_ _versions 1.1 and later use the 429 Too Many Requests_ _response
code instead.[74]_

------
danieka
[https://placekitten.com/](https://placekitten.com/) is a genuinely useful
page for generating placeholder cat images on the fly. Invaluable when
prototyping an interface.

~~~
derivagral
Is there a ToS or anything for this, or is it "please don't fire huge traffic
loads"?

------
wongarsu
I use it regularly as a quick way to look up status codes. If some log just
shows http 418, typing http.cat/418 is the fastest way I've found to get the
corresponding message.

~~~
cortesoft
Yeah, this is our go-to way of referencing status codes at work.

------
krenel
> Resta prohibit explícitament per la ICANN la utilització del domini .cat per
> a pàgines de gats (cat en anglès), llevat que siguin en català o tinguin a
> veure amb la cultura catalana.

It's explicitly forbbiden by ICANN the use of .cat domain for pages about
cats, unless are in catalan [language] or it has to do with catalan culture.

[1] [https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cat](https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cat)

~~~
phalangion
Pointed out by another user, but the site has a Catalan translation

[https://http.cat/?lang=cat](https://http.cat/?lang=cat)

------
nonbirithm
[https://http.cat/451](https://http.cat/451)

 _451 Unavailable For Legal Reasons_

This one is brilliant, and has a cat too. The reference is acknowledged in the
RFC also:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7725#page-5](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7725#page-5)

------
berbec
Even April Fool's codes!

[https://http.cat/418](https://http.cat/418)

~~~
athenot
I've found that one to have a useful purpose in a very specific situation, ie.
an endpoint merged with another one and the behavior is sufficiently different
that the service replying to the request is not what the requester had in
mind. Yes versioning would have prevented that but in our setup, it was not
possible.

~~~
lucb1e
> the service replying to the request is not what the requester had in mind

Sounds like a 400 bad request? If the service can't make heads or tails of
it...

------
maxfurman
My favorite HTTP status site is
[http://httpstatusrappers.com](http://httpstatusrappers.com)

------
qatanah
Can we have dogs as well?

~~~
jacobsimon
You may! [https://httpstatusdogs.com/](https://httpstatusdogs.com/)

------
lun4r
I got a status 500 error. With no cat :(

~~~
roffel
I had the same! Missed opportunity.

------
Aardwolf
I immediately looked for "418 I'm a teapot", and the expectations were
fulfilled :)

------
hartator
ha! We did a similar thing for our 404, 500, and empty pages:

\- [https://serpapi.com/404.htm](https://serpapi.com/404.htm)

\- [https://serpapi.com/500.html](https://serpapi.com/500.html)

~~~
sb057
I don't think your "404.html" page is what you intended to link :P

~~~
hartator
404.html will be the one not displaying a 404 for some reason, but 404.htm
does lol.

~~~
AtroxDev
You are using rails, remove the default 404.html from your public folder and
it will stop serving the default rails 404.html.

~~~
hartator
That's a good point. Not sure why we haven't already did it. Just pushed a
fix. Demoing 404s are not day to day business though. :)

------
laurent123456
(2015) (and apparently the 11th time this is posted)

------
RivieraKid
I'm surprised that noise like this reached the HN homepage.

------
a012
Clicked 400 and got 500

~~~
ivolimmen
That's a free 100.

